# Running Work



## Plumborg (Feb 21, 2013)

Do any of you awesome plumbers with more experience than me have any tips/tricks/hacks or general advice to keep me from pulling my hair out. I have been put in a position I never really wanted at work but it is a great opportunity to learn and advance my plumbing career. Any thing you guys can offer as help would be great.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Plumborg said:


> Do any of you awesome plumbers with more experience than me have any tips/tricks/hacks or general advice to keep me from pulling my hair out. I have been put in a position I never really wanted at work but it is a great opportunity to learn and advance my plumbing career. Any thing you guys can offer as help would be great.


Write everything down.


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Make a priority list. If u have more then ten guys split up ur work load. Delegate send like 5 guys on one project and put one of those guys in chArge of that project. That has helped me in the past. Also do your best to have all material for all the projects u have going on. Trips to the suply house take up a lot of time. And during the weekly meeting try not to commit to stuff u know u cant pull off. They will pressure u but stand your ground.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Plumborg said:


> Do any of you awesome plumbers with more experience than me have any tips/tricks/hacks or general advice to keep me from pulling my hair out. I have been put in a position I never really wanted at work but it is a great opportunity to learn and advance my plumbing career. Any thing you guys can offer as help would be great.


Why/how are you running jobs?? My advise, get your license first

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

What makes u think he doesn't have a license?


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> Why/how are you running jobs?? My advise, get your license first
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


License or not, it doesn't matter. Your boss want you to run a job, that's what really matter and if he/her decided that is because you proved them responsibility and others good qualities. Trust in yourself and be organize in every way.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Screw something up big time and you won't have to worry about running a job again


----------



## Plumborg (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks for the advice guys. I'm a 4th year and in Chicago 4th years can work unsupervised by a jman on their apprentice license.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Plumborg said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. I'm a 4th year and in Chicago 4th years can work unsupervised by a jman on their apprentice license.


What shop you with?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Plumborg said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. I'm a 4th year and in Chicago 4th years can work unsupervised by a jman on their apprentice license.


Ok, but when you say run a job, does that mean you have people working under you or are you working alone?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> Write everything down.


Agreed. A daily report is priceless when you need it.


----------

